# Regulierungsbehörde entzieht 25.000 Dialern Registrierung



## sascha (15 April 2004)

*Regulierungsbehörde entzieht 25.000 Dialern die Registrierung*

Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) hat den Unternehmen Intexus GmbH, Global-Netcom GmbH und Consul Info B.V. mit Bescheid vom 8. April insgesamt rund 25.000 Dialerregistrierungen rückwirkend entzogen. Das bedeutet, dass User Einwahlen über diese Dialer nicht bezahlen müssen. In einer ersten Stellungnahme kündigte die Mainpean GmbH (Intexus) an, sich „mit allen rechtlichen Mitteln“ gegen die Maßnahme der Regulierer zur Wehr zu setzen. 

Die Regulierer begründeten ihren Schritt damit, dass den betroffenen Dialern die so genannte Wegsurfsperre fehlte. Diese Sperre soll verhindern, dass Surfer über die teure Dialer-Verbindung auch auf andere, billigere oder sogar eigentlich kostenlose, Internetseiten surfen können. „ Dies ist nach den von der Reg TP festgelegten Mindestanforderungen für Dialer aus Verbraucherschutzgründen nicht erlaubt“, heißt es in einer heute veröffentlichten Erklärung der Behörde. Der Onlinedienst heise.de meldete, dass von dem Verbot allein 4603 Dialer des Berliner Unternehmens Intexus betroffen seien, die sich alle in die Rufnummer 0900/90000576 einwählen. Tatsächlich erklärt sich dadurch auch die hohe Zahl von 25.000 entzogenen Registrierungen. Das Mehrwertdienste-Gesetz vom August 2003 schreibt vor, dass jeder einzelne Dialer mit seinem individuellen Hashwert (eine Art elektronischer Fingerabdruck) bei den Regulierern registriert werden muss. Dieser Hashwert ändert sich bereits, wenn für den Dialer beispielsweise ein anderes Layout oder ein anderer Tarif verwendet wird. Letztlich dürfte die Zahl der für illegal erklärten Dialer-„Modelle“ weitaus kleiner sein.

Die Folgen des nachträglichen Entzugs sind weit reichend. Die betroffenen Dialer gelten nach der Anordnung der Regulierer als niemals registriert. Für Betroffene, die sich in den vergangenen Wochen über diese Dialer eingewählt werden, besteht somit auch keine Verpflichtung, zu bezahlen. Das ist freilich eher Theorie. Die Chancen, bereits gezahltes Geld zurückzubekommen, dürften in der Praxis sehr gering sein. 

Die Mainpean GmbH, die für die Intexus-Dialer verantwortlich zeichnet, will den Bescheid der Regulierer freilich nicht kampflos hinnehmen. Im Unternehmensforum dialercenter.de veröffentlichte die Firma heute Nachmittag eine erste Stellungnahme für seine Partner. „Wir haben nun sehr schnell auf die Tagesaktualität reagiert und neue Bezugsfenster online gestellt. Anträge einer neuen Dialerversion liegen der RegTP zur Registrierung vor. Aber darüber hinaus werden wir natürlich die Rücknahme der Registrierungen nicht hinnehmen“, hieß es darin. Tatsächlich trifft die Anordnung der Regulierer die Mainpean GmbH besonders „hart“. Bereits im vergangenen Herbst hatte die Behörde 400.000 Dialern des Berliner Unternehmens nachträglich die Registrierung entzogen. Auch damals kündigte Mainpean rechtliche Schritte an. In der mündlichen Verhandlung kürzlich vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Köln zog es die Klage aber wieder zurück. Dies sei „auch vor dem Hintergrund einer seit Monaten zu beobachtenden positiven Zusammenarbeit mit der Behörde" geschehen, hieß es dabei in einer Mainpean-Erklärung. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html

cu,

Sascha


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2004)

Auch im Spiegel: 

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,295450,00.html

und bei heise:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46534

ww


----------



## dvill (16 April 2004)

Beim letzten Mal tönte es ganz schnell von der Dialeranbieterseite, dass die Drücker der letzen Meile (das sind die, die den unmittelbaren "Kunden"-kontakt haben und allein dafür rund 80% des Umsatzes ausgezahlt bekommen. Die Suche nach Einwahlwilligen ist bei Dialerangeboten eben die größte Anstrengung) natürlich die Belohnung in vollem Umfang erhalten würden, gerade so, als wenn die Abrechnungen regulär weiterlaufen würden.

Solche flotten Sprüche konnte ich bisher nicht ausfindig machen. Gibt es irgendwo Infos, wie diesmal das zu zahlende Lehrgeld aufgeteilt wird?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (16 April 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie diesmal das zu zahlende Lehrgeld aufgeteilt wird?


Interessante Frage! Was mich aber außerdem stutzig macht, ist die Frage nach registrierten Dialern die überhaupt den Mindestanforderungen der RegTP genügen.
Intexus aka Mainpean und GN/QuestNet waren ja bislang die deutschen Marktführer. Alle anderen Variationen der Mehrwertvertickung hatten da nur ein Nischendasein. Kann es sein, dass der Entzug der Registrierung für einen strengen Wind in der Branche sorgt? Und welcher Dialer ist denn nun tatsächlich gesetzeskonform?
Außerdem, könnte man die Provider (T-Com, Arcor und Co.) nicht zur Unterlassung der Forderungen für diese Abrechnungen nicht registrierter Dialer zwingen, ohne dass es den Widerspruch des betroffenen Endkunden braucht?


----------



## sascha (16 April 2004)

> Außerdem, könnte man



Wer ist "man"? Die Regulierer selbst halten sich da ja leider immer schön zurück...


----------



## technofreak (27 April 2004)

Die ursprünglich an dieser Stelle folgenden  Postings mit den Fragen des Gastes Timo 
 sind abgetrennt worden, da es sich um einen konkreten Einzelfall und Fragen dazu  handelt , 
für die das allgemeine  Dialerforum vorgesehen ist. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5166


----------



## dvill (19 August 2006)

*AW: Regulierungsbehörde entzieht 25.000 Dialern Registrierung*

Es stinkt zum Himmel.

Es war immer klar, dass trotz der Entscheidung der RegTP Geschädigte, die gezahlt hatten, ihr Geld niemals wiedersehen würden und die Geschäftsleute völlig ungeschoren mit der vollen Beute davonkommen, die mit gesetzlich unzureichenden, aber profitmaximierten Dialern Kasse machten.

Privatleute, die unerfahren in einen Dialerüberfall hineingeraten waren, mögen sich mit den Spielregeln dieses Geschäftes nicht auskennen.

Die Geldeintreiber sind Profis. Bei denen sollte sich herumgesprochen haben, dass ein großer Teil der Umsätze mit gesetzlich unzulässigen und heute deregistrierten Dialern "erwirtschaftet" wurde. Der Status jedes Dialer kann leicht abgefragt werden.

Trotzdem wurde vorgestern ein Geschädigter trotz Widerspruch und trotz eigenem Anwalt (!) vor dem Amtsgericht Kassel zur Zahlung verurteilt.

Es ist unglaublich, dass die stellvertretenden Geldeintreiber (das sind die, die mitverdienen, nicht die Dialeraufsteller) weiterhin Geschädigte vor Gericht zerren, wenn der Dialer längst deregistriert ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## johinos (19 August 2006)

*AW: Regulierungsbehörde entzieht 25.000 Dialern Registrierung*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem wurde vorgestern ein Geschädigter trotz Widerspruch und trotz eigenem Anwalt (!) vor dem Amtsgericht Kassel zur Zahlung verurteilt.


Dort steht: _"Dabei hätte ein Anruf bei der Bundesnetzagentur in Bonn gereicht, um die Kosten für den heruntergeladenen Song zu sparen."_

Das hätte ja wohl der genannte Anwalt tun müssen. Also hat vor Gericht niemand dieses Argument vorgetragen - damit hat das Gericht doch korrekt entschieden?! Im Zivilprozess wird doch nur berücksichtigt, was die Parteien vortragen.

Zur Berufsmoral derjenigen, die vor diesem Hintergrund Geschädigte vor Gericht zerren, braucht ja wohl nichts mehr ergänzt zu werden.


----------

